# 223.



## ohio_coyote (Jun 20, 2008)

well guys i want a 223 my dad has a 222 but bullets are very expensive for it... so my dad said i can be good and work around the house and stuff and get money.. so ya.. but i was wondering if u guys would prefer something else that would be more powerful or have even cheaper bullets then the 223 or just the same price.. i was just wondering cas i am pry going to pay 200 of 300 nothing more depends on wat it takes to earn the money well thanks

and i don't want 22-250


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Go with the .223 about the best all around cal you can get for the money! There is also a sticky thread above that has hashed this topic over and over again!


----------



## ohio_coyote (Jun 20, 2008)

ya i kno i i just was wondering if there was another caliber that was better.. thanks


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

For what you are looking for I would say this is about as good as it gets!


----------



## ohio_coyote (Jun 20, 2008)

OK! thanks!!!!!


----------



## DeadCoyote (Dec 27, 2006)

Yep get the 223. Just curious as to why you are set on not getting a 22-250 though?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

You won't be disappointed with a 223 for a calling rifle. As you have set your price range what are you looking at getting? You could get a new Stevens 200 or a Weatherby Vanguard for not much more than you posted. I would recommend both guns I have a Vanguard and love the thing and I have never heard anything bad about the Stevens, other than the ugly stock they have. But coyotes don't care how ugly your gun is anyway!


----------



## wmmichael20 (Dec 19, 2007)

I agree with the rest of the guys for the money the 223 is hard to beat ....I have two of them ..... if you dont mind single shots the new england and rossi singles are decent guns as well as the others mentioned


----------

